# Best Year TJ?



## RONK (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm going to start looking for a TJ,is their a best year/years to look for?I'm looking for a 6 cyl. with a manual trans.Thanks.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

97 was the worst year, in 2000 on up they moved the AC compressor I'm not sure about tranys


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I think only two years had the NV3500 trans if you're into sticks... It's supposed to be the best manual available in the TJ. This is all from memory, but I'm pretty sure I'm right. I know my '01 had the NV3500 and I think the other year or two that had them were right around there.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

The 2000 TJ has the NV3500


----------



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

theplowmeister;1124282 said:


> 97 was the worst year, in 2000 on up they moved the AC compressor I'm not sure about tranys


Oh Great, I got the worst year:realmad: What makes the '97 the worst?


----------



## tracerich (Oct 25, 2004)

97 Junker here too it seems. LOL. Seems to work for the few resi's I do, and my shop parking lot..


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Its not a bad Jeep (97) but they did have some engine performance problems and If I remember rite tranny issues.

I would not feel bad If I had a 97, but if I was looking to get one I'd go for another year.


----------



## snowrangler (Nov 21, 2010)

Sport and Sahera both had dana 44 rear axle option-standard on Rubicon. new venture 5sp.2000to2004 Sport and Sahera only


----------

